# Fish finder example?



## goodable (Feb 27, 2015)

Can someone please show me what a school of white bass looks like on the sonar? I went out last Friday night, saw a bunch of fishes on the sonar, but they're mainly catfish. Many of them were on top.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

goodable said:


> Can someone please show me what a school of white bass looks like on the sonar? I went out last Friday night, saw a bunch of fishes on the sonar, but they're mainly catfish. Many of them were on top.


Looks Like this ......Lowrance HDS with LSS-2 downscan


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow that is so clear. Thanks


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

My bad


----------



## goodable (Feb 27, 2015)

Wow! That's awesome, thank you.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Can someone show a picture that is using an HD5 or HD7?


----------



## fishin-addiction (Apr 24, 2014)

Standard HD 83/200 sonar


----------



## Mr Duck (Dec 20, 2012)

Whats with oll the cats? They sure look interested.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Here's a school I snagged on side scan, down scan and sonar. Hope it helps!

God bless!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Here's a huge school of them schooling in deep water!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goodable (Feb 27, 2015)

Big D - 

1. On the first picture, what would you use and what depth do you target?
2. On the deep water picture, are they on both 15 feet and 45 feet? What do you use and how do you target them?

Thanks!


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

1) The first picture is a good school of feeding whites with small striper mixed in. We sat on this school for over an hour and caught fish after fish using 1oz slabs in white or chartreuse. We drop the slabs to the bottom and then popped them up with a jerk and let them fall on a slack line. The fish would take it on the fall. The fish higher in the water column are ones that get excited from the ones being reeled in. Sometimes fighting a fish sparks a feeding frenzy and you cant get your slab down without a bite. We were on a clear lake and my son was dropping his slab 5' below the boat and watching white bass slam it! It was awesome! Go to Moes Tackle, RSR tackle, or Roosters tackle for a good selection of slabs. Check out some videos on jigging for white bass on You Tube, or do what I did and learn from the best! I booked several trips with www.lakelivingstonadventures.com and learned a ton of info!

2) The deep water picture was of a huge school of fish we spotted surfacing on the way across the lake. We pulled up and started throwing slabs and rattle traps at them. The fish were in deep water, but feeding near the surface. The fish will bunch shad up and push them to the surface and the shad have no where to go. This is allot of fun. Just look for birds working and splashes on the surface with bait flying out of the water! Shut your motor off and use the wind or your trolling motor to get within casting distance. Throw lures into the action and reel back. Hang On!!!


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Where do you fish goodable?


----------



## goodable (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks for the detailed breakdown. I'm from Houston, I mainly fish in Galveston bay. I've recently gained interest in fresh water fishing and had been exploring Livingston in the weekend. So far, my only success is lower dam. It's fun, but I don't like the ramp area.


----------



## Tony22 (Jan 30, 2014)

This was a decent school of whites with a few stripers in 30 fow. With no stop action for over an hour before having to chase them. Roosters slabs with crappie teaser about 12-18 inches about the slab seemed to be the best.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Im curious myself. How can you tell what kind of fish it is? I just got a Garmin 74SV with sonar, downscan, sidescan, etc... How can you tell the type of fish??


----------



## goodable (Feb 27, 2015)

Turn on Fish ID. LOL, just kidding, I guess it takes lots of experience to do that.


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

Book a trip with one of the local lake Livingston guides and they will happily teach you the basics of sonar and set yours up for you to in most cases. You will learn how to tell hard scaled fish from soft fish. Take notes it's allot to absorb.


----------

